# Outlook will not remember past e-mail addresses!!!???



## olisim (Feb 14, 2005)

Greetings All,

I've been having a strange problem with Outlook 2003. When I type an e-mail address, Outlook only remembers the past e-mails during a single session. When I reboot or restart Outlook, the e-mails disappear when I enter the same ones. I have the "suggest names while completing To, Cc, and Bcc fields" in the advanced E-mail options dialog.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.

OS


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you considered adding these email addresses to your Address Book? Then it will auto complete for you.


----------



## olisim (Feb 14, 2005)

*All Addresses are in the address book...*

Thanks for the reply...

The address book is accounted for in the personal folders. The machine used to run Outlook Express and then was upgraded to Outlook 2003.

Any other thoughts?

OS


----------

